# X-Server: ominöse ABI-module passen nicht

## Christoph Schnauß

guten Abend,

ich bin grade dabei, einem Rechner ein neues Gentoo zu spendieren. Es hängt grade wiedermal am X-Server. Ich habe mit

```
X -configure
```

 herumgemurkelt, und schon da wird mir erzählt, daß irgendwelche ABI-Module nicht passen - es wäre die falsche Version. Prima. Nur habe ich keine Ahnung, was das für Module sind, wo ich sie her habe und wie ich die Dinger eventuell aktualisieren oder loswerden kann.

Ratlose Grüße

----------

## firefly

Vieleicht könnten wir dir helfen, wenn du uns die Fehlermeldungen mitteilen würdest.

Meine Glaskugel ist z.b. in der Werkstatt  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

X + ABI+Probleme + Gentoo = 

```
emerge -va @x11-module-rebuild
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Vieleicht könnten wir dir helfen, wenn du uns die Fehlermeldungen mitteilen würdest.

 

```
{(EE)module ABI major version (13) does'nt match the server's version (15)

No devices to configure. Configuration failed
```

 *bell wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> emerge -va @x11-module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, so weit kam ich gestern auch. Allerdings gibt das ebenfalls eine Fehlermeldung und einen Abbruch:

```
!!!The ebuild selected to satisfy "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel:0" has unmet requirements

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.910::gentoo USE="dri glamor sna udev -debug -uxa -xvmc"
```

Selbstverständlich habe ich diese flags gesetzt und mehrfach überprüft, ob ich mich da eventuell verschrieben habe. Trotzdem bleibt es bei dem Abbruch.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Vieleicht könnten wir dir helfen, wenn du uns die Fehlermeldungen mitteilen würdest. 
> 
> ```
> {(EE)module ABI major version (13) does'nt match the server's version (15)
> 
> ...

  Der Ausschnitt ist zu kurz, darin ist nicht zu erkennen um welches Modul es eigentlich geht.

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*    
> 
> ```
> emerge -va @x11-module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

  Sollte mit dem vom Profil und in den ebuilds gesetzten default Flags normal nicht auftreten. Versuche es zunächst erst mal mit den Standard-default Flags.

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Trotzdem bleibt es bei dem Abbruch.

  Hehe, ohne zu wissen wie der Abbruch ausschaut wird kaum jemand weiterhelfen können - poste bitte die Fehlermeldung mitsamt der dazugehörigen emerge --info

Beachte bitte auch das für die freien Treiber i.d.R eine xorg.conf nicht mehr zwingend benötigt wird - sprich X -configure wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht nutzen müssen.

Nutze bitte auch die Info aus dem https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> {(EE)module ABI major version (13) does'nt match the server's version (15)
> 
> ...

 Naja, ich habe diese Zeile exakt siebzehnmal da stehen, glaube aber nicht, daß es nützlich ist, sie siebzehnmal hier zu zitieren. Es steht deutlich genug da, daß es um irgendwelche ABI-Module geht, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für Dinger sind

 *bell wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> !!!The ebuild selected to satisfy "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel:0" has unmet requirements
> 
> ...

 Tatsächlich scheint da etwas mit uxa und sna nicht zu stimmen. Das heißt, diese Fehlermeldung weist nicht auf den richtigen Weg, was sehr ungewöhnlich ist.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hehe, ohne zu wissen wie der Abbruch ausschaut wird kaum jemand weiterhelfen können

 Ich habe nur das, was ich bereits angegeben habe:

```
!!!The ebuild selected to satisfy "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel:0" has unmet requirements

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.910::gentoo USE="dri glamor sna udev -debug -uxa -xvmc"
```

Vor den einleitenden Ausrufezeichen steht ein rotes Sternchen, von dem ich nicht weiß, wie ich das hier dokumentieren soll. Eine weitere Fehlermeldung gibt es nicht, und mit dem Lauf geht es ganz einfach nicht weiter.

Egal - ich hab außer Grub und dem X-Server sowieso noch nichts zu machen versucht, ich fange halt nochmal ganz von vorne an, einschließlich Anlegen der Partition.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, ich habe diese Zeile exakt siebzehnmal da stehen, glaube aber nicht, daß es nützlich ist, sie siebzehnmal hier zu zitieren. Es steht deutlich genug da, daß es um irgendwelche ABI-Module geht, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was das für Dinger sind
> 
> 

 

Also um es mal so zu verdeutlichen:

Du baust den X-Server und anschließend die Module die den Treiber darstellen.

x11-base/server-1.14.3-r2

zum Beispiel.

Wenn du jetzt die Module kompilierst zum Beispiel dein:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.910

Dann sollte das Modul entsprechend für den Server kompiliert werden. Machst du jetzt ein Server-Update, aber eben nicht bei den Modulen, passen die nicht mehr zu einander. Die ABI wird dann inkompatibel. Wird versucht das Modul zu laden, obwohl es für eine andere Server-Version ist erscheint in der Regel die von dir angegebene Fehlermeldung.

Aber die Informationen sind alle in der Xorg.0.log Datei angegeben, hier zum Beispiel meine:

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.14.3
> 
> ...
> 
>  (II) Module ABI versions:
> ...

 

Wie du siehst ist das NVIDIA-Modul zwar nicht für meine exakte Version des Serves kompiliert, aber hier handelt es sich ja auch um einen Closed Source Treiber. Das von mir selbst erstellte evdev-Modul hingegen trifft die compiled for Version ganz genau.

Versuch einfach xf86-video-intel-2.99.910 zu kompilieren. Es scheint als stimmen die Use-Flags nicht. Aus dem Ebuild:

```
REQUIRED_USE="

        || ( sna uxa )

        glamor? ( uxa )

"
```

Geht scheinbar hervor das entweder sna und uxa gesetzt sein sollten, aber bei gesetztem glamor Useflag lediglich uxa. Also wenn du glamor setzt sollte sna nicht gesetzt sein. Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch interpretiert?

Hast du vergessen VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in deine make.conf zu schreiben? Sonst lasse doch einfach mal glamor/uxa weg, oder setze beide und nimm dafür sna raus.

----------

## Josef.95

Beachte auch, xorg-server-1.15 und xf86-video-intel-2.99.910 sind alles zZt noch recht experimentelle Versionen aus dem Testing-Zweig - ist das so wirklich beabsichtigt?

Falls ja, solange die die USE-Flags nicht passend gesetzt wurden, und die Treiber nicht passend zum neuen ABI des xorg-servers gebaut wurden wirds nicht funktionieren.

Auch, ein rebuild der Treiber wird dank Subslots beim xorg-server mittlerweile automatisch (erzwungen), damit ABI vom xorg-server und der Treiber zusammenpassen - das funktioniert aber nur wenn die Treiber auch gebaut werden können.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - setze die USE-Flags wie von portage gefordert, so das mit dem @x11-module-rebuild Set auch erfolgreich ein rebuild vorgenommen werden kann - dann sollte auch das ABI passen.

(ein neuaufsetzen des ganzen Systems ist dafür nicht erforderlich)

----------

